# 5 Big Reasons Why All Men Should Train Like Athletes



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

If you’re like me, you probably want nothing more than to feel like a ‘super-stud’ every time you take your shirt off in public. You want to have the confidence to say, ‘Boy, this sweaty shirt is chaffin’ me’, then reach over your shoulder and tear your shirt off like Brad Pitt in Fight Club. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

